# check this out!



## Mr. Wack (May 14, 2002)

Please check out my new website. This will be one you'll be checking every day. 

*(URL Removed--Arnisador.)*

I hope you like it. 

Mr. Wack


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

Based on a request received by PM we are (temporarily) removing the URL while the mods. discuss this matter further. If anyone would like the URL, you may e-mail me at arnisador@martialtalk.com and I will provide it to you.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2002)

I'm forced to agree. While theres the suggestion of friendly joking, there seems to be more of a negative slant to this site. I have recieved many complaints on this, and based on this, we are removing the URL. 

While some may say this is censorship, the site in question goes against the atmosphere we wish to maintain here. That being of friendly respect. 


Good day, 
Bob Hubbard 
Martial Talk Admin.


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Cool.. but the URL Of your site is not even there. 

:EG:


----------

